# VBA Outlook - Wie kann ich Formulare vom VBA-Editor direkt aufrufen?



## LeaSophie (1. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch recht neu was die VBA-Programmierung angeht. Für meine Ausbildung programmiere ich zur Zeit ein Formular mit dem Editor von Outlook, da ich kein Standardformular nutzen kann. Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Wie kann ich aus einer Email heraus, vielleicht über einen Button oder ähnliches direkt auf dieses Formular zugreifen. Oder wie kann ich dieses Formular veröffentlichen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe

LeaSophie


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. September 2003)

Servus!

Schau mal ob du damit was anfangen kannst ....

Neu -> 

Ansicht -> Symbolleisten ->Visual Basic -> Steuerelement Toolbox 

Jetzt setz mal einen Button auf die "Email-Form" und versuch dein Glück ...
jedoch muß man wohl bei dieser Methode zu allererst eine E-Mail Vorlage erstellen, welche dann u.a. die Formulare enthält die beim klicken des Buttons aufgerufen werden sollen ...

...Gruß Tom


----------



## LeaSophie (3. September 2003)

Tja, nur was füge ich für einen Code ein um ein Formular aufzurufen. Ich habe das bislang nur mit Excel gemacht, Outlook erkennt meinen Code Objekt.show leider nicht. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## lices (4. November 2004)

hallo leasophie,

Hast du eine Lösung für dein problem gefunden, wenn ja es wäre super wenn du mir den code zeigen würdest. was vba-programmierung angeht bin ich auch ganz neu und brache dringend eine lösung.

danke


----------

